# Helpppp! Need some info on finding parts supplier for 1994 Komatsu PC25-1 mini excav.



## The Dirt Doctor (Feb 21, 2007)

Newbee to this site...Have read different forums and posts and found this site to contain a wealth of info.
Having said this, I need  in trying to locate a parts supplier that I can work with that won't take advantage of the fact I own a grey market machine...
1994 Komatsu PC25-1 Mini Excavator
6K / Rubber tracks / 3cyl Yanmar Diesel / 14" & 36" (ditching bucket) / Quick Coupler.
Unit has 3558 hrs. and runs excellent...no leaks, which is a big plus for me.
My problem is trying to find little items for it, such as a oil site gauge for the hydraulic tank. The dealer heard grey market and said he could order me one for $85.00 (what a rip-off), especially for a mini sized 3/4" nut w/site to check fluid level of tank.
I would appreciate any help along these lines and am looking forward to passing on any information I may have to contribute.
Thank You


----------



## dirthog (Feb 17, 2006)

*gray market parts*

The dealer was not ripping you off as bad as you think a lot of things for a gray market machine have to come from overseas because the gray market machines are set up different than a US spec. machine the shipping an wait times are BAD I know I deal with it every day at our dealership not only that a lot of manfactures do not and will not supply parts for a grey market machine for the same reason and for libiality issues.


----------



## The Dirt Doctor (Feb 21, 2007)

Dirthog
Now I'm getting a little concerned. Seems that price is not always the best way to go. I have heard that there are machines made for the US that come with the safety features most grey market machines do not. From what you said, it sounds like there are in fact two companies making the same machine with different parts?
Help me understand this if you would.
Thank You for the reply.


----------



## dirthog (Feb 17, 2006)

*gray market machines*

You have it backward there is one company making machines for different parts of the world and each country has different rules and options the are different for North & South America and different parts of Europe. One of the major concerns is the engine and clean air regulations.


----------



## The Dirt Doctor (Feb 21, 2007)

thank you for the response. Is there any way of finding what a comprobable machine was that was made for the US?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

We have a guy here localy that sells and refurbishes those machines. I'll go look up his number


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

M W equipment sales. mwequipment.com toll free at 1 877 487 2486


----------



## The Dirt Doctor (Feb 21, 2007)

Thaaank Youuuu!
Will give him a call and go from here. Have a Great Day!


----------



## dirthog (Feb 17, 2006)

*gray market machines*

most of the time the numbers are the same or very close kobelco has a sk25 some of the grey machines were sk27 that is common but not always true


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Did you call? Was he any help?


----------



## The Dirt Doctor (Feb 21, 2007)

*Reply*

nms0219...
Made contact, however they were unable to locate anything for either machine. Said they would notify if something came up.
Sorry it took so long to get back to your post... we have had a lot of snow here and some lines have been down. I think we got at least 8"...ha ha, compared to what you fellas experience every winter, thought I would throw a little humor your way!
Be Safe...


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry they did not find anything. Any time I have ever needed anything they have been great. 8"?? ha thats a dusting here. lol. All my white stuff is melting In fact its raining now. Calling for flooding tomorrow into Sunday. I have to get my but to the gas station and fill up the cans for the gen. and trash pump. Never know what its going to do. I just love when all the white stuff decides to turn liquid at once.


----------

